
The Chumby Is Open, but Not for Business - terpua
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/21/the-chumby-is-open-but-not-for-business/index.html?ex=1361336400&en=010bf442145aa0fc&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
brk
I like the Chumby itself overall, but this business model is just terribly
flawed. People don't want to be "advertised to", many people go to great
lengths to avoid or remove advertisements, and this trend is growing not
shrinking.

Chumby's will be $99 for a 3 pack on Woot in a year or 2.

Their business model is also a little bit like the carriers wanting to charge
the mega content sites (Google) to carry their packets.

------
fuzzythinker
The last I heard is it runs on AC power ONLY. If it's still true (the web site
doesn't seem to say otherwise), it will fend off potential buyers, including
myself.

